# home theater marquee



## larsarz333 (May 20, 2008)

i was curious if anyone knew where i could find plans to make a marquee for my home theater. any suggestions help, whether it be photos, links, plans, or whatever. last week i saw a series of photos where someone built their own, and now i cant find the post. thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been wanting to try making something with etched glass.

I thought of making a wooden frame with etched glass in it. Come up with a design transfer it to the glass and cover the area around it with duct tape then sandblast it. you could duct tape it, draw out the design, and then cut it out with an razor knife.

The area that's not etched could be painted to match or accent a room.

Put a fluorescent light behind it to make the etched area really stick out.

Here is a piece of glass I etched with a small sandblasting unit. 

You could build a big shadow box with the frame stained and get a piece glass from home improvement store, or use an old storm window.

My two cents


----------

